#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 我的哈士奇 Dongdi

## Rocko

Just sharing some photos of my dog.

He is currently 7 years old. 2(06) = 2 Years old and 6 months

----------


## Freelancer

is pointless for me to say he is too cute, right? *explode

HE IS TOO CUTE!

does he like snow? cause he looks very comfortable = D

----------


## 小劍

好可愛，
感覺毛茸茸的，
從以前開始，哈士奇也就是在下最愛的狗狗了！

----------


## 許狼中將

哇～～
好可愛啊～毛茸茸的！好想抱抱牠歐！
這些照片是在哪拍的？好像不是台灣呢！
〝狗〞中就屬哈士奇最受中將的喜愛！
﹙但牠永遠無法挑戰狼在中將心目中的地位…﹚

----------


## 則

哈士奇超可愛

另外也喜歡秋田狗

好漂亮的毛色

----------


## 小雪

阿阿
哈士奇好可愛喔
第一張我看了好久呢
我家有養黃金獵犬
不過一直夢想可以養哈士奇
怎麼說呢
因為哈士奇是最像狼的
所以超崇拜哈士奇呀

----------


## u6ie

喔喔喔~>///<
可愛到爆呀呀呀~~~~~
尤其是第一張和雪中的那張=ˇ=

----------


## 步

> 好可愛，
> 感覺毛茸茸的，
> 從以前開始，哈士奇也就是在下最愛的狗狗了！


我也是.

看到別人的哈士奇,都想去摸一下...(至少沒看過露牙的

----------


## Rocko

抱歉了，在下最進沒辦法回文打的又慢，請多包含.

我住加拿大, Dongdi 是在加拿大買的. Dongdi 是上海方言 "銅幣" 的意時 （名子不是我取的）, 母系是上海來的.

Dongdi 這小子個性像隻小貓，不像哈式奇.愛理不理的很讓人受不老

----------


## Kofu

好大個傢伙@_@"" 他不會跟你們搶沙發嗎? XD

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

啊```好可愛啊~~
哈士奇是我最喜歡的了！
一直很想養....不過....太多障礙了....
一來我媽怕狗(動物)...如果我帶了回家...一定會連人帶狗被掉出去....
二來...我住的地方太熱了，30幾度，也不適合養哈士奇...
三來...我家地方狹窄....容不下哈士奇這些大狗...
還有很多原因呢

加拿大啊，真好，地方大天氣冷，適合養哈士奇。

紅色我好喜歡啊~~
好像很好抱

----------


## Rocko

Dongdi 在大也沒資格跟我比. 我的分身/獸化是金剛猩猩就是因為我188cm/103kg. 聖伯納之類的大家夥我照抱不誤.   :jcdragon-hug:

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

真可愛 
我也好想養哈士奇 德國牧羊犬也不錯  :wuf_e_closedgrin:  

真可惜家太小了  :wuf_e_cry:   不然一定要買一隻來養

----------


## 遠方

好可愛喔! 我家也養哈士奇，
牠會抓老鼠，也很可愛。
我覺得牠好像我。

----------


## 天

毛茸茸樣子好可愛啊
好想摸一摸~

----------


## lan

哇!~毛茸茸的真是可愛呀!我想抱抱看他耶!!~
一定很溫暖~我從以前就想養一隻狗了!但是
父母反抗.所以....我不能養.我從以前就想要
把狗抱到床上一起睡覺了!唉~真希望我可以
!~希望父母能聽見我的心聲!~

----------


## 綠風

It looks pissed in the first picture.
Too bad that my appartment is too small for big dogs, or I will get one otherwise.
By the way, where in Canada do you live?
Perhaps I can visit you and your dog sometimes ^^||

----------


## flowamai

gosh... they are so cute >3<....
i wish i can sleep with them one day, seriously lol 
where do u live in Canada by the way =]??

----------


## 冬

雪中的哈士奇好可愛
第4張的哈士奇狗鍊好像拉的太緊了

----------


## kalacodm

It's a very adorable Husky   :狐狸心跳:   Dongdi is so cute when he is around the snow, I think it must be a lot of fun to play with him  :P 

Do you allow him to sleep with you in the bed? heheh

----------


## 六希

雪中的哈士奇好可愛喔>ˇ<

麻咪我可以養嗎˙ˇ˙?

----------


## Rocko

回各位:

在下住加拿大西部的B.C.省的溫哥華.

不過Dongdi少爺是不肯在我床上睡的. 他大概嫌我個子太大太擠. 

對了, 我很快會upload我把Dongdi萬聖節打扮的照片.

----------


## flowamai

@@...."I'm living in Seattle, which is in Washington state lol !
do u have a msn ?

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

真的好可愛啊

哈士奇大好的說    [最愛=w=]

----------

